# 2017 Depreciation



## Lostprophet (May 4, 2014)

So the 2017 GTR is about 80k. With 3-4k on the clock and 3-4 months old it's at 73k. Where do we see the price 6 months from now? 65-70k?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I've seen a 67 plate (1 mnth old) with a few hundred miles on the clock advertised for 75k with a 0% finance offer. New 67 plates seem to be available at around 78k.

Mileage is obviously a big factor, but I'd say a 17 plate with 5k on the clock will realistically be worth around 66k in March 18 (some dealers will still be asking 70+ though), then around 60k in March 19 with 10k on the clock.


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

Who cares about depreciation why would you sell it 

Buy it drive it keep smiling )


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

In part it seems to depend on colour and spec. New there is still a big difference in cost between Pure editions in solid colours and Prestige in special colours. The orange with Recaro interior is a horrid combo and that will probably weigh on its value.

Future value will also depend upon the next new price hike which must be due imminently.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Compered to most cars it is depreciates less, these sort of questions really annoy me like when people ask how many miles to the gallon or how much is it to insure, when you buy cars like this you are paying for the fun factor and cred... Which is priceless in my opinion


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I quite like the orange. Bet it's a best seller in Holland.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Takamo said:


> Compered to most cars it is depreciates less, these sort of questions really annoy me like when people ask how many miles to the gallon or how much is it to insure, when you buy cars like this you are paying for the fun factor and cred... Which is priceless in my opinion


This.

These cars are made to be driven, not garaged or kept to turn a profit one day.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Or


The OP is wondering wether to wait 6 months before taking the plunge thus saving himself a few bob.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you should go to some porker forums that's all they talk about is residuals and cost options blah blah....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Given the MY15/6 are still currently going for late 50s I'd say factoring in around £10-12K over 2-3 years would be reasonable. So you could probably get a brand new 0 miles one for mid to late 70s at the moment, three years 60K or so. 

Of course if they stop making them, which they might next year, then residuals will likely hang on.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Trev said:


> This.
> 
> These cars are made to be driven, not garaged or kept to turn a profit one day.


Couldn't agree more! Mine's 13 months old now, has just under 12,000 miles on it and care little about how much it'll be worth as "high-miler" in a few years as it's given (and will continue to give I'm sure) endless driving highs!

Works great as my one and only car and for the money i've spent, love using it every day. I'd cry if I only ran it on weekends but appreciate everyone has their reasons!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TynemouthGTR said:


> Couldn't agree more! Mine's 13 months old now, has just under 12,000 miles on it and care little about how much it'll e worth as "high-miler" in a few years as it's given (and will continue to give I'm sure) endless driving highs!
> Works great as my one and only car and for the money i've spent, love using it every day. I'd cry if I only ran it on weekends but appreciate everyone has their reasons!


Well Done that man! :clap::clap:


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

will be interesting to see where prices for the 17 settle at once a few years old. my guess it will be the same difference dba-17 as cba-dba. guess lots pf people with dba have their eyes set at a 17, too!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Of course if they stop making them, which they might next year, then residuals will likely hang on.


Quite unlikely they will stop making them so shortly after a significant external and internal re-engineering effort.

I can't see production ending until at least 2020.


----------



## R1CNH (Oct 3, 2017)

I just bought a 2017 GTR last Saturday (absolutely love it BTW), I paid £72990 the car has 1800 miles on the clock and is white with black prestige interior which I thought was a cracking deal. List on the car was near 84k and it?s Under 4 months old.
GTR?s do seem to hold their value well though at a guess I would say they will be around the 70k mark maybe just over in March 18 obviously mileage dependant.

Rich


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

R1CNH said:


> I just bought a 2017 GTR last Saturday (absolutely love it BTW), I paid £72990 the car has 1800 miles on the clock and is white with black prestige interior which I thought was a cracking deal. List on the car was near 84k and it?s Under 4 months old.
> GTR?s do seem to hold their value well though at a guess I would say they will be around the 70k mark maybe just over in March 18 obviously mileage dependant.
> 
> Rich


Lovely buy Rich, but that's the going rate for the astute purchaser, IMO it will be worth nearer 66k come March when 67 plates with 500 miles on the clock will be available at 73k, few people will pay 70k for a 6 mnth older car with 3 or 4k more miles, especially privately.

They do hold their value very well, but the first year see's a big drop, second year not so bad, then levelling off as they reach the bottle neck.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Or
> 
> 
> The OP is wondering wether to wait 6 months before taking the plunge thus saving himself a few bob.


Exactly, it's a sensible question by the OP, why not save 5k+ and still have the same fun?


----------



## Lostprophet (May 4, 2014)

Thanks gents for your replies. 

My angle is this, enjoyment is great but not at a loss of potentially £15k in one year. Through carwow was offered a prestiage car at £80k. It works out slightly used demo cars are on sale for £73k. If prices fall to £65-70k by March 2018 means I save £10-15k on a new car. £15k is a significant amount of money for me! 

I'm looking forward to the purchase. I've already looked into deadening the car and have a quote from R35audio. 

5 months to wait, two remortgages to arrange and some more money to save for the car deposit! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lostprophet (May 4, 2014)

R1CNH said:


> I just bought a 2017 GTR last Saturday (absolutely love it BTW), I paid £72990 the car has 1800 miles on the clock and is white with black prestige interior which I thought was a cracking deal. List on the car was near 84k and it?s Under 4 months old.
> GTR?s do seem to hold their value well though at a guess I would say they will be around the 70k mark maybe just over in March 18 obviously mileage dependant.
> 
> Rich


 so now similar cars are around 70-73k. You have not lost much.

A 2017 car with a few thousand on the clock are being sold for 70k. Interestingly 2016 MY17 cars are also 70k.

The other point to note is the older version are sitting at 60k for a 2016 model with 5k on the clock. There's some of these older models floating around at 66k which seems silly. 

I suspect as these older models drop in price and peak at 60k then the 2017 model will see shifts from 70k to 65k which would be my striking point.

The question is how long will it take for the drop from 70k for a 2017 to 65k. Possibly 3-6months?


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Robbie J said:


> you should go to some porker forums that's all they talk about is residuals and cost options blah blah....


Got friend with Ferrari who always talks about residuals. It uses more electricity keeping it charged than fuel to run it as is hardly driven to keep mileage low. Just feels a waste of a great car


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

motors said:


> Got friend with Ferrari who always talks about residuals. It uses more electricity keeping it charged than fuel to run it as is hardly driven to keep mileage low. Just feels a waste of a great car


yeah but his money is invested in something that will probably appreciate in value..... better than just having it in the bank lol


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

Who gives a shit about depreciation,go buy a mk1 escort if you dont like losing money.only here once.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> yeah but his money is invested in something that will probably appreciate in value..... better than just having it in the bank lol


You sound just like him  it's just a different point of view in cars I buy a car because I want to drive that car and Gtr great car to drive if residuals good then thats a side line benefit to me


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> yeah but his money is invested in something that will probably appreciate in value..... better than just having it in the bank lol





motors said:


> You sound just like him  it's just a different point of view in cars I buy a car because I want to drive that car and Gtr great car to drive if residuals good then thats a side line benefit to me


technically the core cost of a CBA R35 IS money in the back, as mine is worth the same now as it was when I bought it over 3 years ago!

BUT i'm talking core cost ONLY, Now if it breaks or you get the modding bug then it's a whole other story! haha

so technically if mine hadn't broke and if I hadn't modded it, I could sell it for what I bought it, aka money in the bank.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

sounds like you and he have bought the cars for different reasons. you get cars to drive and cars to invest in, if he had a ton of pennies he probably bought the car to make his money work as it certainly won't in the bank.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> sounds like you and he have bought the cars for different reasons. you get cars to drive and cars to invest in, if he had a ton of pennies he probably bought the car to make his money work as it certainly won't in the bank.


TBH I only bought mine to drive and enjoy as i'm the same as most other's around here, like fast cars! ....and I've spent a shedload on it, with issues and upgrades/mods during the journey. A few times I thought of jacking it in when the car was down, but as you know press the LOUD pedal and all is forgiven! TBH if I sold mine now I would be a fool, as I wouldn't be getting my monies worth put into the car! Whether they where optional upgrades/or not during the last 3 years! haha


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

point proven


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

motors said:


> Got friend with Ferrari who always talks about residuals. It uses more electricity keeping it charged than fuel to run it as is hardly driven to keep mileage low. Just feels a waste of a great car


It's also delusional, take an escort cosworth monte carlo which was £22k new in 1992. There was a facebook group going nuts yesterday over one that's advertised at £75k now.

The fact is that £22k invested in 1992 in a S&P 500 tracker would be worth over £200k now. 

Much less stress, can't imagine the blue balls of owning a Ferrari you can't drive.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm also delusional, I'm waiting for a used MY17 track edition to pop up for sale after a18 months 

OR a proper nismo, as in 750bhp+ and carbon brakes proper.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Everyone has a different way of doing things or seeing value in certain things I personally don't see any value in stupidly priced things just because some div says this thing is now worth X amount, personally I value things by what they can do for me not because someone with too much money says its worth. Like some crappy looking paintings or stupid looking cars out there which I personally wouldn't pay £50 for them that someone with too much money would pay £1000000 pounds for. Society has brainwashed most people in to believing and accepting this nonsense. If was a multi billionaire I still wouldn't spend my money on such stupid stuff I'd get more satisfaction by helping those in need of my help then some poxy painting or car that Id be too scared to use.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think having a view to depreciation is stupid, it depends on your starting point doesn't it, there is a big difference between paying circa £35k for a used car versus £85k for a new one.

One of the reasons I ordered a new GTR having sold my 6 year old one, was how well it performed over time in depreciation terms. Certainly the Alfa Giulia Quadrofoligio I was very close to buying had eye watering depreciation and this was a very big factor for me ultimately. Those who are leasing or buying via PCP will also care deeply about depreciation as it goes to the heart of the monthly payment calculation.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

AndyE14 said:


> I don't think having a view to depreciation is stupid, it depends on your starting point doesn't it, there is a big difference between paying circa £35k for a used car versus £85k for a new one.
> 
> One of the reasons I ordered a new GTR having sold my 6 year old one, was how well it performed over time in depreciation terms. Certainly the Alfa Giulia Quadrofoligio I was very close to buying had eye watering depreciation and this was a very big factor for me ultimately. Those who are leasing or buying via PCP will also care deeply about depreciation as it goes to the heart of the monthly payment calculation.


A 35k gtr won't be the same as a £85k one, plus you get 3 years headache free motoring with warranty and service packages and at the end of the 3 years depending on the mileage and condition it'll be worth around 65-70k and you will have lived the dream of choosing the car of your choice, colour and spec and had 3 years trouble free motoring  and with the £35k anything can go bang which then make it more than £35k at the end probably more like 45-50k after three years of use


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Takamo said:


> Everyone has a different way of doing things or seeing value in certain things I personally don't see any value in stupidly priced things just because some div says this thing is now worth X amount, personally I value things by what they can do for me not because someone with too much money says its worth. Like some crappy looking paintings or stupid looking cars out there which I personally wouldn't pay £50 for them that someone with too much money would pay £1000000 pounds for. Society has brainwashed most people in to believing and accepting this nonsense. If was a multi billionaire I still wouldn't spend my money on such stupid stuff I'd get more satisfaction by helping those in need of my help then some poxy painting or car that Id be too scared to use.


Agreed - value for money is important to most people. Society has become very materialistic and our perception of value is becoming distorted when there are so many problems in our own country. The GTR has fantastic ability for the price. It may be a Nissan but the car has integrity.

Depreciation hasn't been an issue on the GTR. The only reason I've sold my previous two GTR's was I wanted a newer spec one. Both were lowish mileage but the 09 car made 70% of its new value after 3 years and the 12 car made 60% of its new value after 4.5 years. Both went back to dealers which cost some money but reduced the hassle.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Takamo said:


> AndyE14 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think having a view to depreciation is stupid, it depends on your starting point doesn't it, there is a big difference between paying circa £35k for a used car versus £85k for a new one.
> ...


Fair, but there are many ways of looking at it.

I’m currently 5 years into ownership of a 2009 car that I purchased used for £34k which has cost me no more than the services, 2 sets of tyres and my choice to tune it.
If I had not tuned it then I’d probably have lost zero in depreciation in 25k miles and 5 years of hassle free ownership.

My point being is that I’d regard it as the exception and not the rule that these things have major mechanical failure.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> I don't think having a view to depreciation is stupid, it depends on your starting point doesn't it, there is a big difference between paying circa £35k for a used car versus £85k for a new one.
> 
> One of the reasons I ordered a new GTR having sold my 6 year old one, was how well it performed over time in depreciation terms. Certainly the Alfa Giulia Quadrofoligio I was very close to buying had eye watering depreciation and this was a very big factor for me ultimately. Those who are leasing or buying via PCP will also care deeply about depreciation as it goes to the heart of the monthly payment calculation.


Looking at MY17 on a PCP earlier on West Way websites it was interesting that final payment / GFV was £32k after 4 years - seemed way too low and gave a higher monthly payment than I was expecting...however if that was the ay I bought would at least have decent equity.

Its interesting how long some MY17's are sitting at dealers - West Way Aldershot old demo has been up for sale for months as an example.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I think its down to how much spare money you have , normally when i buy a car i write that money off, if i get anything back its a bonus - with the gtr i paid £36k thinking i can afford to lose £6k without to much heartache ( i want to retire at 53 ) , so when it drops to £30k in value i would have sold it to keep my retirement goals alive - 4 years on i now think **** it. worse case i may have to work another year so i have wrote that money off , now i enjoy the car without worrying to much what its worth in the future.


----------

